# Meerforellenrute Rhino Neu zu verkaufen



## Meerforelle 1959 (11. November 2022)

Ich biete eine nagelneue Rhino Meerforellenrute , das ist die die Jesco P einmal getestet hat im Forum , zum Verkauf an. 
Wir Ihr auf den Fotos sieht ist alles noch original verpackt. Aktuelle Rechnung lege ich bei. 
Warum verkaufe ich die Rute. Ich habe die gleiche Reklamiert und heute die neue Rute erhalten.
Neupreis 175 Euro, Verkaufspreis 140 Euro. Transportkosten übernehme ich.


----------

